# CAO L'Anniversaire "Maduro" Toro Cigar Review - Mustard???



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: CAO L'Anniversaire "Maduro" Toro Cigar Review - Mustard???*

:hmm: There's no post here?!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: CAO L'Anniversaire "Maduro" Toro Cigar Review - Mustard???*

Huh? I just Googled "CAO l'anniversaire maduro review" and this was one of the results. Hoping to take a break this afternoon and smoke one, so I just wondered what others thought.


----------

